# PLease help me with my Canister Filter



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

Hey,

as the title says im seeking some help

i bought a aqua Pro 1500 external canister filter, it started leaking through the sides, and i check, the o ring was wrecked. so i ordered one. been waiting 3 weeks, it finally arrived today,

so i fitted the O ring, all good and put back under the tank, put in the pipes etc, turned it on, and Oh my god...

where the two tubes connect to the top, water is just flooding out of the latch section, like pouring, i turned of the motor and it just keeps coming, so i unplugged, and took apart, and it all looks seeled. good as new.

question is, HOW do i fix this? its driving me nuts, and *** used [pritty much every towel in the house so far testing my ideas 

thanks in advane.

bryn


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I feel with you! As much as I like canister filters, if they are leaking that's no fun!

Kinda hard to work out what your exact problem is without seeing the filter. Can you post pictures?

I gather you bought the filter used? Is the water pouring out where the hoses are attached? Sometimes old hoses get hard and wider at the ends. Maybe you could cut some off, dip the end of the hose in boiling water to soften it, and then quickly push it over the connections on the filter. When the hose cools it hardens and contracts, and usually sits very snugly in place afterwards.

If the leak is not around the hoses, maybe there is another o-ring missing somewhere?

Greetings

Frank


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Googled your filter. Aqua Pro..Sun Sun=poorly made China copies. Even if you could get it to seal, the chances that it would give you the filtration you bought it for, are slim....
Sorry mate


----------



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

i bought the canister filter well over 2 years ago, and has been keeping the tank clean and really great since the day i hooked it up. problem has only started recently...

i did recently though, trim up the inlet pipes when i cleaned them, so maybe when i re attached then to the tank i split the,m... will check in the moring 

thanks for ya help

i have ordered two fluval Fx5 filters but they are going onto my 8 foot tank. only bought this one of ebay, as it was extremely cheap, and i ddint want my first time experince to be on one that was super $$$$


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

do yourself a favour, get an eheim save money and hassle in the long run.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

I was thinking, maybe they send the "good ones" to you blokes...a boat load of PO`d Aussies sitting off my coast..


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

There are two o rings on the latch section where it joins the internals. Perhaps they are worn and need replacing. I would also lok for replacement o rings that are slightly thicker around as to make a better seal. You can also try using a non toxic silicone type lube on them, same style they use on food equipment it may do the trick. I believe in Canada we have a product called Taylor lube that I know is used in slurpee machines. The new one I just recieved was generously coated on all the seals with this kind of stuff.

I just bought one of these for a 55 gallon tank although mine is the SunSun version and from what I have seen they are decent for the price. I bought one with a 2000 lph rating knowing that if it does 1000 lph in my 55 gal it will be good enough. I realize you get what you pay for but my eventual plan is to run the canister with an external pump when the internal one fails. Eventually I will fill this one up with Kent Marine Nitrate Sponge and run it on a slow trickle as a denitrator.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Listen to MightM..........get youself an Eheim...........mine is 15years running and no problems.


----------



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

well, i tried everytinhg i could thing off lol and couldnt work out how the lid was filling up inside with water,

Brand new , Really cheap, ( cost price from factory importer) so going to buy 2 more to run on the other tanks,

i always was going to use this crappy one till i moved and got the 8 foot tank, then and swap em all out, but meh, guess i gotta do it ealier,

thanks again


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> canister with an external pump when the internal one fails


Good idea.. :thumb:


----------

